# Audi R15 wins debut at 12 Hours of Sebring



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

_Quote »_It was the last hour, however, that cemented Audi's victory. With 42 minutes remaining, the leading Peugeot driven by Franck Montagny pitted for fuel and gave up the lead to Alan McNish. The flying Scot then proceeded to click off exceedingly faster laps, building up enough of a lead over Montagny and the Peugeot to pit for fuel with 14 minutes remaining. Luck was on Audi's side, however, as a yellow flag would've given Montagny the lead for good after McNish's final pit. When McNish did emerge from pit row for the last time, Montagny was just emerging on the backstretch. The Audi ended up crossing the finish line 22.279 seconds ahead of the Peugeot. Third place in LMP1 went to the #1 Audi R15, while both of the Acura ARX-02b cars failed to make the podium despite one starting the race in pole position.
The next fastest LMP2 class was won by the Acura ARX-01b car of Lowe's Fernandez Racing driven by Adrian Fernandez and Luis Diaz. The GT1 class was not surprisingly won by Jan Magnussen and Johnny O'Connel in the Corvette Racing C6.R. This is the last Sebring for the C6.R before the Corvette switches to the GT2 class later this year. The GT2 class at this year's Sebring was won by the Risi Competizione Ferrar F430 GT driven by Pierre ****** and Jaime Melo in a decidedly less exciting fashion than two years ago.

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/0...bring/


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Audi R15 wins debut at 12 Hours of Sebring (Phunkshon)*

great race! congrats to AUDI!


----------

